# My puppy's tongue is almost always a little out, is this normal?



## yandesu (Dec 22, 2008)

He looks super cute with it sticking out, but I am wondering if it's normal?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Does he have his front teeth?


----------



## yandesu (Dec 22, 2008)

It looks like they are growing out. He's 8 weeks old.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

He may just have lost a few teeth, wait a while and see if he's able to keep it in his mouth once his teeth are all filled in haha.


----------



## fun4pets (Dec 24, 2008)

At eight weeks old I wouldn't put too much thought into it. Different body parts grow at different rates. Similar to a puppy having ears too big for its body, sometimes they have to grow into the ears so they are more proportional. Similar thinking here, let your pup grow a little more, you'll be fine.

As long as your puppy can retract its tongue into his/her mouth there is nothing to worry about. 

Hope this helps, John from ******


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

Every now and again my cats tongue does that. It looks so cute on her and your puppy!


----------



## libbyanddarci (Jan 2, 2009)

My boyfriend had a yorkie and her entire life her tongue stuck out a little bit. She was fine and lived a long healthy life so I don't think it is anything to worry about.


----------

